# Pirates of the High Skis at Cannon 2/6



## wtcobb (Jan 20, 2016)

Pirates of the High Skis returns to Cannon on 2/6 to benefit for Adaptive Sports Partners of the North Country:

https://www.facebook.com/events/587427408078083/



> Ski or Ride like a Pirate for a Day of Treasure Hunting, Prizes and Pirate Fun at the Great, Grand Cannon Mountain
> 
> For years, Turncoat Traitors have been stashing their most coveted  treasures all over Cannon Mountain in an attempt to preserve their  riches.
> 
> ...



For more info and to register online, go here: http://adaptivesportspartners.org/news-events/phs/

Discounted lift tickets and bonus coins toward prizes if registered before 2/1!

Also look out for the tent at Cannon this weekend - you can register early (you earn more coins each day you pre-register) and can buy raffle tickets to win some great prizes:

 - Season pass to Cannon for next year
 - 2-night stay at Mittersill with 2 tickets to Cannon, 2 tickets to Burke, and 2 tickets to Jay
 - K2 ski package with Marker bindings


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 21, 2016)

Great event, great program, great people!  Hats off to you for participating in the awesome work that ASPNC does.  Good luck this year, I'm sure it will be another huge success.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2016)

+1


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 21, 2016)

Appreciate the support! My first time volunteering but not the first time there for the event. A very fun time for all, and great to see kids enjoying the adventure. Apologies for the shameless plug, but hopefully everyone enjoys the day in some way!

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## nicospiniello (Jan 22, 2016)

wow....that's a serious stuff!!!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

A bump for the event this weekend. Full info: http://adaptivesportspartners.org/news-events/phs/

Registration continues online or day-off at the Adaptive Grotto (first floor of Peabody Base Lodge) - discount ticket of $48 if registered before 2/4:
https://aspnc.z2systems.com/eventReg.jsp?event=856&

Raffle tickets are also available for purchase online - you do not need to be present to win:
https://aspnc.z2systems.com/np/clients/aspnc/campaign.jsp?campaign=95&&test=true

I've got all my pirate gear ready to go - hope you have fun if you can make it!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks to anyone who made it to Cannon this weekend! Pirates was great success even after a difficult weather weekend. More money raised this year than any of the past events!


----------

